# Collage Help



## Sassycakes (Apr 28, 2022)

I know I have completely lost my mind ! I have always been able to make a collage, but all of a sudden I can not remember how to do it, can anyone help me.


----------



## WheatenLover (Apr 28, 2022)

Try this website:  https://www.clothpaperscissors.com/blog/technique-tuesdays-10-tips-for-collage/

Also, there are lots of books about collage making. I have a few, but haven't gotten around to it. You can search Amazon under mixed media art.

For photo collages, there is lots of info online.


----------

